# DIY Oxalic acid treatment viewed through a TBH window



## Charlie King (Apr 27, 2014)

Here is video of me treating my TBH with a homemade vaporiser (metal tube + torch). I drilled a 1inch hole below the observation window and found some pipe to fit from the local hardware store. 2g of oxalic was used , this is a video of the final treatment (4th, day 15) after a powdered sugar roll result of 8 mites in around 300 bees ( probably a few less )

I thought I would post it as I could not find any other footage of bees reacting to OA fumes, I found it quite interesting what they did and how the fumes spread around the box! Have not seen any casualties yet.

Skip to around 2.30 to start seeing a reaction.


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

Extremely interesting Charlie. I've wondered what the bees reaction to OA would be within the hive now I know. I envisioned a more violent reaction but that really didn't seem to be the case. Looks like you have a simply clever way of administering the OA, the treatment beekeepers would probably be very interested in the particulars of what you are using. Thanks again Charlie!


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Nice video Charlie, may I have your permission to share it on my local NZ forum? I would give you a link to the thread.


----------



## Charlie King (Apr 27, 2014)

Glad you found it interesting guys. Go right ahead and share Oldtimer


----------



## Stingy (Dec 14, 2010)

Great video Charlie. Very interesting.

Out of curiosity, there were a number of bees falling off comb, were there a pile of casualties to correspond?


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Thanks Charlie, have posted your video and pm'd you the link.


----------



## Charlie King (Apr 27, 2014)

Stingy I've not seen any bees being hauled out yet and these lot are usually very quick and effective undertakers. Also you can see them crawl back up towards the end of the video. A bit hard to see but there are a few bees near the end that look completely frosted ,especially their wings, and they seem to be running around ok for now. It is of course possible their lives have been shortened or other micro changes not visible to us have occurred.. but I'm not seeing any immediate mortality. I did notice a gentle roar coming from the hive afterwards and entrance activity go down to nothing ( I don't block it up during treatment).

The fact that the bees do drop at all is quite suprising , and definitely makes me want to treat on a warmer day during the winter broodless period. I also wonder if it is fully effective at the edges of the broodnest and too potent in the center. That is a limitation of the TBH I can't really get around, short of multiple holes and treatments! I will give a full inspection later this week as well as a powdered sugar roll if time/weather allows. Then I should have more information.

I'll keep this updated ...


----------



## Charlie King (Apr 27, 2014)

I had a look inside today and could not find any issues, so far so good. In fact very good (but a little light on honey). I will do a sugar roll next time to get a more accurate idea of its effectiveness...

Meanwhile, enjoy a few of the highlights 







































Higher Res : https://plus.google.com/photos/104234417014633270359/albums/6056389287498360433


----------

